# A few of my mustangs



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

These are a few of my stangs i have a 94 lifelike gt lowered, a 2010 lifelike mustang painted silver with black stripes mounted on a super g chassis and a Eagleracing 95 cobra resin body mounted on a super g chassis


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's a 69 boss 429 mounted on a tjet chassis


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Nice 'stangs:thumbsup: I wish AW would do their Super III '06 mustang body to fit the XT.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

buzzinhornet said:


> Nice 'stangs:thumbsup: I wish AW would do their Super III '06 mustang body to fit the XT.


 
I agree on both counts.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

looking good! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:That 69 BOSS is sweet!
BR


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks fellas now have to work on some chevy stuff.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Nice collection*

Really nice Pony show


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice stable of Mustangs...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

buzzinhornet said:


> Nice 'stangs:thumbsup: I wish AW would do their Super III '06 mustang body to fit the XT.


This is not the Mustang, but the same idea applies. Grind out the original mounts and replace with some AFX type mounts...










here's the Super Mustang with the same AFX treatment...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Great Looking Mustangs onefastmustang!!

Hilltop body mounts....One Real Great Idea!

I'm getting a FORD overload...going to pass out now... Aaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak: LOL 

Bob...It's fun to have lots of little cars to drive...zilla


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments guys im working on 2 pro stock mustang bodies i got from Hairycainary for the 4gear chassis to drag race. I was hoping AW would make the larry morgan nhra pro stock car cause all the rest of them are gm bodies.


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Mustangs getting ready to whoop up on some GM's ! lol:tongue:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wooooohoooooo, Go the Fords!!!


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Wish i could mount this shelby gt500 hot wheel body on a chassis.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Like this one here? a bad dawg bod.:wave:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea whoop um ! whoop um !! whoop um !!!
:beatdeadhorse:
B Racer


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

How did you mount that body on a slotcar chassis? Thats a nice nice looking stang clydeomite!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

It is a Bad Dwg Body Mounted on a Tyco 440 x-2 chassis. I think Ray had some of these for sale in classifieds on his first list look for 2005 Mustang.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

onefastmustang said:


> Mustangs getting ready to whoop up on some GM's ! lol:tongue:


This ain't right!!! :lol: Not in my lifetime!!!! :tongue:



kiwidave said:


> Wooooohoooooo, Go the Fords!!!


Dave I thought we were firends!!!!!

take your dremel and cut the chassis off that body and mount it to a life like chassis!!! Not hard, just grind the 2 rivits down till the bottoms pops off.

:wave: Then you can use it!!! For Drag racing, we have a diecast class called "The Door Slamers"!!!


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Joe, what are you using to mount the body on the chassis? If i use a 4 gear looks like i would have to cut the mounts off the chassis to fit under body


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've said this before elsewhere, but worth a mention here. If you buy an AW 4 gear chassis, and can locate an Aurora specialty chassis base, all the AW parts will fit on the Specialty chassis base. I got a bunch of NOS Specialty chassis bases from Tubtrack on the bay, and they were fairly cheap.


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

K thanks for the info, i"ll also contact Rawafx here on the board cause i think he has alot of extra 4 gear chassis and may have some specialty chassis


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I've done one of Bad Dawgs 05 Mustangs. I used the AW 4 gear chassis. Mounting the new 4 gear chassis is easier than mounting the specialty chassis. Problem is finding bodies wide enough to fit AW!


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Speechless 
B Racer


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking stable of Mustangs!! .. RL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Kiwi - WOW!!! I like that paint job and stripes!

Wes


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Kiwi i love that blue mustang, where did you find that body?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a Bad Dawg body same as clydes one. No longer available. Bummer! I should have got a few when I had the money!


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

just put a set of mega g wheels on my lifelike mustang with super g chassis. some of the guys said it wouldnt work but i just switched the whole rear axle and had to use a wheel puller to get the front ones off. Gotta decide to leave on those tires or put on slipons. Thank you Blue devil donnie on the board here for the tips on the wheels and the paint job.


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Also been messing around with mounting a 2010 hotwheel sheby gt500 body on a 4 gear, i narrowed the front wheels some today and had to cut off the chassis tabs to get under the body. Havn't mounted it permanent yet. Have to narrow the back now and the front some more, thjis is the first time i've tried this.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

onefastmustang said:


> Also been messing around with mounting a 2010 hotwheel sheby gt500 body on a 4 gear, i narrowed the front wheels some today and had to cut off the chassis tabs to get under the body. Havn't mounted it permanent yet. Have to narrow the back now and the front some more, thjis is the first time i've tried this.


She lines up perfectly. Is it a diecast body? Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes it a 2010 hotwheel body i'm using, had to cut the body mounts off the 4 gear car to go up in the body now i have to make some mounts. The good thing about it they had so many colors to choose from on this bodystyle at walmart, i may do a hotwheel boss 302 next


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Keep em coming one fast Lookin good
Clyde*0*Mite


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Silver LL Stang looks very cool!!


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Dave it used to be the factory blue 2010 life like mustang with the white stripes.


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

My new additon to the stable is a 2012 boss 302 mustang from hotwheels on a 4gear chassis. gonna try to tuck the rear wheels this weekend if i get a chance.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Your Mustangs look great. Keep up the awesome work.
>Tom<


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Lookin good on the Mustangs.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Look at all the neat little Mustangs...Very Cool!

Bz


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments fellas i think im done for awhile on the fords and will try some camaro's and nova's.


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Well here's an update on the boss 302 mustang on a 4 gear chassis , i added a set of the real rider wheels and rubber tires. Now i need them to set under the chassis more


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Boss looks mean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Mustang ofm...I think I picked that one up myself, like them wheels...RM


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

onefastmustang said:


> Here's a 69 boss 429 mounted on a tjet chassis


Actually that's a 70


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks fellas!


----------

